# Vampire Kittah!!!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We always give the cats the "meat juice" to drink to get more liquids in their diet! They love it...and these pictures prove it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

oh ho ho! That is certainly laugh worthy. XDDD Kitteh looks like a monster!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Baaaaddd aaaa$$$$$!!!! Gotta love the extreme close-up! The collar is so fitting too.

Richelle


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes! Evil kitteh!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Man!!!! Scary Kittah!!! Crazy awesome pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhhhhh!
I'd be a sleepin' with one eye open. lol:wink:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

ahahahahaha LOVE IT!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool Pics! I've never thought about giving the meat juices to my kitties, what a great idea....


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Hilarious. That kitty was really getting into that juice:biggrin:


----------

